# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Аборт-это убийство?

## Gloomy_girl

На мой взгляд, люди должны вырастить и выучить ребенка, дать ему достойную жизнь, а заводить ребенка нищей семье- это преступление да еще от неизвестно кого и ссылаться типа аборт- грех убийство и т.п. Как вы считаете?

----------


## Freezer2007

незнаю, мне пох на аборты, я ваще себя ток с 5 лет помню, еслиб меня убили до этого, я походу ваще не знал бы, былоб класно *мечтаю*

----------


## Agains

Аборты на самых начальных сроках я не осуждаю.А вот когда плод уже сформировываеться и матушка делает аборт это я полность осуждаю и считаю таких матерей убийцами и даже хуже.
Optimus Prime "Песня нерождённых детей":
Я не хочу оставаться в этой пустоте,
Мама,почему ты сделала это?
Убила часть себя на холодном столе
Когда за окном шелестело лето
Нет,но я не вижу ничего,кроме темноты
Но почему мне так хочется жить?
Думала,что я-как игрушка
Но послушай,я ведь живой!
Когда глаза мои сомкнутся
Прошу,не забывай меня...
Его слёз этот мир, конечно, никогда не увидит
И он никогда не сможет объяснить
Никого никогда не сможет обвинить...
Убийцы,убийцы собственных детей!
Лишили их права на собственную жизнь
Убийцы,убийцы собственных детей!
Никого никогда не сможет полюбить
Никого никогда не увидит....

----------


## wwwww

> незнаю, мне пох на аборты, я ваще себя ток с 5 лет помню, еслиб меня убили до этого, я походу ваще не знал бы, былоб класно *мечтаю*


  +1. Молодец! меня лично аборты не волнуют.Это не моё дело. Захотели сделали аборт, нет-их проблемы.

----------


## Таггарт

Ну если по объективным, медицинским проблемам - наверное тоже убийство, но меньшее из зол. А так-то - если только вместе с "родителями"..аб борт (с) :). Меньше безответственных и слабоумных будет).

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

аборт это убийство. При зачатии сразу же после оплодотворения появляется новая жизнь, аборт ее прерывает. Смедецинской точки зрения это убийство.

----------


## Римма

Аборт на раннем сроке (мини-аборт), когда психологически/материально/социально/др. варианты не готов к рождению ребенка считаю оправданным. По принципу "меньшего зла".

Аборт на позднем сроке, когда видны ручки-ножки-глаза-позвоночник извлекаемого плода - вещь похуже мини-аборта, тк детеныш более развит и чувствует боль... причина должна быть более веская.

Те, кто однозначно осуждают аборт, не относятся к лицам женского пола, не были в ситуации выбора из "нескольких зол", соответственно не думаю что могут объективно судить по данному вопросу.

----------


## Slipknot

про аборты.

"ПРАВДА, КОТОРУЮ СКРЫВАЮТ ОТ НАС ВРАЧИ!" (Внимание! Материал содержит тяжёлую, шокирующую информацию.) 
Если Вам дорого ваше здоровье и красота, благополучие будущей семьи и здоровье будущих детей, то прочтите эту информацию! 
Сейчас очень часто можно встретить рекламу медицинских центров предлагающих сделать аборт, прервать не желанную беременность или спланировать семью. Но информация о том, что такое аборт, как он проходит и какие губительные последствия имеет для женщины скрывается строже военных тайн. Есть разные методы так называемого “искусственного прерывания”. На ранних стадиях беременности обычно прибегают к методу “вакуум - аспирации”. Вся суть этого метода заключается в том, что как пылесосом высасывают мусор из ковра – так же и младенца высасывают из материнского лона. В матку женщины вводится пластмассовая трубка с острыми краями. Тело ребенка разрезается на части и отсасывается наружу в специальную емкость. Если беременность более поздняя, в матку вводится кюретка – острый, петлеобразный нож. Этим ножом разрезается ребенок и выскабливается полость матки. Зачастую эта изуверская операция сопровождается тяжелыми повреждениями матки и обильными кровотечениями. 
После 12 недель беременности необходим еще один инструмент, подобный щипцам. Этим инструментом врач захватывает ручку, ножку или другую часть тела ребенка и скручивающим движением отрывает ее. Это повторяется снова и снова до тех пор, пока весь ребенок не будет расчленен таким образом на части. Позвоночник должен быть сломан, а череп раздроблен, чтобы их можно было удалить. В обязанность медсестры входит собрать все части этого расчлененного тельца, дабы убедиться, что все извлечено. Далее эти части отправляются в мусорное ведро либо используются как сырье для изготовления косметики.
Ужас происходящего усугубляется тем фактом, что нерожденный ребенок чувствует боль так же, как и рожденный. Уже 7-недельный малыш отдергивает или отворачивает голову от болевого стимула. В страшных кадрах документального фильма на экране прибора УЗИ отчетливо видно, как ребенок раз за разом пытается увернуться от вакуум-отсоса, быстро и тревожно двигается. Частота его сердцебиения при этом удваивается. Наконец, когда тело пойманного ребеночка начинают расчленять, его рот широко раскрывается в беззвучном крике, отсюда название фильма – “Безмолвный крик”. Никакого обезболивания для плода при аборте не предусмотрено. 
Болевые ощущения нерожденного малыша достигают кульминации, когда методом аборта выбирается “солевой аминоцентез”. Через брюшную стенку матери в околоплодные воды ребенка вводится большая игла. Через нее подается концентрированный раствор соли. Ребенок глотает этот раствор, дышит им, обжигается им и начинает биться в конвульсиях, испытывая нестерпимую боль. Если не происходит осложнений, на следующий день мать рожает мертвого ребенка. Детей, абортируемых этим способом, называют “леденцовыми детьми” – нежная кожица ребенка от разъедающего действия соли отслаивается, и под ней обнаруживается красная блестящая подкожная ткань, похожая на глазурь – отсюда и название. 
“Отсасывание мозга” делается после 4-го месяца. Это напоминает роды при ягодичном предлежании. Извлекается все тело ребенка, кроме головы. Основание черепа зажимается щипцами. В череп вводится трубка, через которую отсасывается головной мозг. Затем вытаскивается весь ребенок. 
“Гистеротомия”, более известная как “кесарево сечение”, используется обычно уже в конце беременности (иногда, если есть для этого медицинские показания, таким методом осуществляются роды). Врач разрезает живот матери, потом матку, и извлекает живого ребенка вместе с плацентой. Далее младенец лишается жизни тем способом, каким захочет врач. Один врач достал ребенка, который дышал, пытался плакать, двигал ручками и ножками – тогда врач зажал ладонью личико ребенка и тот задохнулся. Другой способ убийства малыша – утопить его в ведре с водой. Некоторые врачи предпочитают убивать ребенка прямо в матке. 

Здесь описаны не все виды абортов, но достаточно и этих ужасов. Впрочем, и о последствиях аборта также "тактично"умалчивают! А ведь беременность это нормальное физиологическое состояние женского организма, который в первые же часы после оплодотворения настраивается на вынашивание, рождение и вскармливание ребёнка. А в результате аборта эти тонкие механизмы грубо нарушаются, что всегда приносит вред женскому здоровью, зачастую непоправимый. При аборте стенки матки выскабливают особым петлеобразным ножом. Внутренняя поверхность матки (эндометрий) при этом травмируется и при заживлении заменяется рубцовой тканью. Имплантация эмбриона при последующих беременностях будет затруднена - это одна из причин бесплодия. Даже самый опытный врач не может дать гарантии, что не произойдёт прободения матки, т.к. при аборте матка выскабливается вслепую - врач не видит операционного поля. Существует большая вероятность развития послеабортного воспаления матки (эндометрита, эндомиометрита, метрометрита), воспаления придатков матки (сальпингоофорита), воспаления брюшины таза (пельвиоперитонита), а также сепсиса. Аборт нарушает тончайшие гормональные процессы в организме. При этом страдает функция яичников, что зачастую вызывает длительные нарушения менструального цикла и даже бесплодие. Аборт имеет и отдалённые последствия, основное из которых - онкологические заболевания. Наиболее часто встречается рак молочных желёз (из-за нарушения гормональной деятельности организма), рак шейки матки, щитовидной железы, злокачествинные опухоли в брюшной полости. 
ВНЕМАТОЧНАЯ БЕРЕМЕННОСТЬ. В этом случае оплодотворённая яицеклетка имплантируется не в полости матки, а в узкой маточной трубе, которая вскоре разрывается, вызывая внутреннее кровотечение. У женщин, не- однократно прерывавших беременность, внематочная беременность встречается значительно чаще. Особенно опасно, когда прерывается первая беременность. Распознать внематочную беременность вовремя очень сложно. Это грозит смертью женщине, даже хирургическое вмешательство не всегда может сохранить ей жизнь. По данным А.А.Попова (Семья в России. 1995.№ 3-4. С. 113), каждый четвёртый случай материнской смертности связан с последствиями абортов. 
ИСТМИКО-ЦЕРВИКАЛЬНАЯ НЕДОСТАТОЧНОСТЬ. Травмированная шейка матки при следующей беременности не может выдержать давление плода, и на 14-16 неделе беременности происходит выкидыш. После 2-3 выкидышей ставится диагноз невынашивания. Мышечная ткань в результате травмы шейки и стенок матки заменяется рубцовой тканью, которая не способна к растяжению.В ходе родов это приводит к разрывам и обильным кровотечениям, ДИСТОЦИЯ ШЕЙКИ МАТКИ. Встречается ситуация, когда шейка матки при родах из-за рубцовых изменений не раскрывается совсем. Приходится прибегать к кесареву сечению-сложной полостной операции под глубоким наркозом. ЭНДОМЕТРИОЗ. При травмах стенки матки эндометриоидные частицы начинают "прорастать" (инфильтративно, как рак) в мышечный слой. Это приводит к бесплодию. Клетки эндометриоза могут занестись с кровью в любые органы и там воспаляться при менструации.При позади-маточной локализации половые акты становятся для поциенток очень болезненными, что приводит порой к распаду семьи. АБОРТ ОТРАЖАЕТСЯ НА ЗДОРОВЬЕ БУДУЩИХ ДЕТЕЙ. 
Нарушение уровня газообмена в плаценте из-за рубцовых изменений в матке отражается, в первую очередь, на коре головного мозга ребёнка, на его дальнейшем психическом и интеллектуальном развитии. Такие младенцы бывают ослабленными физически, иногда значительно. 
ДИСКООРДИНАЦИЯ(матка сокращается слабо и нерегулярно). В таких случаях роженице назначают "медикаментозный сон-отдых" с последующей стимуляцией родовой деятельности. В результате ребёнок может родиться в так называемой наркотической депрессии. 
СЛАБАЯ РОДОВАЯ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ-как следствие прежних абортов вынуждает врача прибегать к стимуляции. Это затягивает роды и вредит младенцу. Либо, если медикаменты не помогают, младенца извлекают акушерскими щипцами. Это приводит к травмам головы и шеи ребёнка, детскому церебральному параличу(ДЦП), другим повреждениям центральной нервной системы.
УГРОЗА ВЫКИДЫША вынуждает врача назначать синтетические гормоны, имеющие ряд побочных эффектов в ходе родов, а также несущие вред здоровью женщины и ребёнка.Внутриматочные спирали и гормональные противозачаточные препараты фактически имеют абортивный эффект- они прерывают жизнь эмбриона на самых ранних стадиях развития. При этом использование этих средств, особенно внутриматочных спиралей, наносит здоровью женщины серьёзный вред! 
ПОСТАБОРТНЫЙ СИНДРОМ-это сочетание психических симптомов или заболеваний, которые проявляются вследствие переживаний после аборта.Психологи отмечают, что женщина после аборта не чувствует себя освобождённой, а наоборот теряет внутренний покой. Женщина становится неспособной решать жизненные задачи и преодолевать трудности, она не может сконцентрироваться на учёбе, карьере. Теряются жизненные ориентиры в жизни. Появляются серьёзные конфликты в семье и на работе, с родственниками и друзьями.После аборта разрушаются базовые отношения доверия между супругами, очень часто такая ситуация приводит к распаду семьи. Ещё чаще распадаются отношения, которые были вне брака. Сотни женщин признавались в том, что не могут любить того мужчину, из-за которого прервали беременность. Нередко проявлялось сексуальное безразличие, возникало чувство неприязни, даже ненависти к несостоявшемуся отцу ребёнка. Женщина не может простить мужчине того, что он не захотел взять на себя ответственность за её судьбу и судьбу ребёнка. Её скорбь переходит в агрессию.Попытка женщины полностью сложить моральную ответственность на мужчину выплёскивается в неудержимых упрёках и недовольстве. Отчуждение нарастает. Как соучастников того, о чём оба не хотели бы вспоминать, их тяготит общество друг друга. Мужчина, даже если он сам склонял женщину к аборту, начинает подсознательно ожидать, что агрессия, направленная при аборте на его ребёнка, может обратиться на него самого. Женщина уже не привлекает его, а внушает чувство опасности. Аборт-единственное медицинское вмешательство, итогом которого является не улучшение здоровья пациента, а вред: здоровье женщины существенно подрывается, а второй пациент-ребёнок-лишается жизни. 
46 человеческих хромосом, которыми уже с момента зачатия обладает этот маленький человек, определяют человеческую сущность, определяют пол, строение всех белков, группу крови, рост, черты лица, цвет глаз и волос, темперамент, творческие способности и т.д. 
Через 18 дней после зачатия начинает биться сердце. Происходит образование головного и спинного мозга, нервной системы.
На 21-й день приходит в действие собственная кровеносная система: кровь ребёнка не смешивается с кровью матери и может отличаться от неё по группе.
В 4 недели формируются позвоночник, ручки, ножки, глаза, уши. 
В 5 недель по мере появления пигмента темнеют глаза, 
В 6 недель можно снять энцефалограмму мозга ребёнка.! Его рост составляет 4, 5см. 
В 8 недель ребёнок может сосать свой палец, начинает реагировать на поглаживание живота, хотя мать не ощущает его шевелений до 18-20 недель. 
В 10-11 недель ребёнок мог бы стоять на мизинце своего отца, но у него уже есть отпечатки пальцев, он двигает глазами, языком, может щуриться, морщить лоб. Он чаще глотает околоплодные воды, если они сладкие, и перестаёт глотать, если они будут горькими. 
В 12 недель малыш реагирует на свет, тепло и шум, спит, просыпается, энергично упражняет свои мышцы, поворачивая головку, сгибая пальчики на ручках и ножках. В 14 недель сердце ребёнка перекачивает 24 литра крови в день. Если на живот матери направить свет, малыш закрывает лицо руками.

----------


## MATARIEL

Мдяяяяя.....до того как прочитал мне было все равно на оборт....
Сейчас же.... блин... как врачи могут после этого....????....

----------


## Scream

а в Польше аборты запрещены... офигеть)

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Вся проблема в том, что даже если запретить аборты  на официальном уровне, их все равно будут делать, только еще более варварскими методами... как было раньше

----------


## Scream

Как в Польше((( куча полячек с понотом посмотреть Львов едут громадными неопланами в больницы)))))

----------


## Slipknot

Если абортов не будет, будет только хуже, на самом деле.
Некоторым женщинам нельзя рожать.
У некоторых получается ребенок урод, ему лучше сразу умереть, чем потом страдать всю жизнь, и сидеть на вот таком вот форуме, изучая всевозможные способы самоубийства.
А некоторые, если отменят оборты, пойдут ко всяким бабкам, которые будут рвать матку за бутылку водки (похуже будет, чем гинекологическая больница).
Причем аборт в домашних условиях производится Спицами, а теперь представьте, одно неверное движение, порвана фалопеева труба, стенки матки, яичники, да что угодно. КРовоизлияние, восполение, смерть матери. 
Аборт отменять нельзя. 
А ещё, когда девочка беременеет лет этак в 13? А Мокс. и ОБласти, почему то многие уже считают постыдным быть девственицой в 15 то лет. Чем раньше начал половую жизнь-тем ты круче.
Что же им, в 13 рожать? Ладно-когда девченке уже 17-это не редкость..но все таки не младше.

----------


## Morena

Аборт - это убийство?
Да! Да! Да!
Будь я президентом страны, я бы запретила аборты; тех девушек, кто сделал аборт - сразу лет 5 за решеткой + перевязка маточных труб, чтобы они больше не беременнили никогда.
Я не понимаю, как можно сделать аборт? Это же какой материнский инстинкт надо иметь!!!! :shock:  :?:

----------


## Morena

> А ещё, когда девочка беременеет лет этак в 13?


 


> Что же им, в 13 рожать? Ладно-когда девченке уже 17-это не редкость..но все таки не младше.


 А нафиг было, простите, беременеть в 13, 15, 17 ????? Все аптеки забиты различными средствами, контролирующие рождаемость : презервативы, таблетки....да что угодно найти можно.
Ребенок не должен расплачиваться за то, что у мамы нет мозгов.

----------


## Slipknot

*Morena*
Простите-презерватив-не есть 100% защита.
Таблетки? в 17 лет?-многие к генекологу боятся идти, вдруг маме расскажет? особенно  в маленьких городах, где все друг друга знают. 
А износилование? вынашивать ненавистного ребенка?
13-согласна, мозгов нет, но извините-любопытсво свое берет.
Аборт-вещь-сугубо личная. Тут, простите, надо осуждать тех врачей, которые без обезболивания для Плода их делают. 
Опять же-а если ребенок урод? ему что потом, всю жизнь мучиться и страдать? А если вдруг обнаружилось, что маме-нельзя рожать, ибо умрет она, да и факт рождения живого младенца сводится к нулю?



> перевязка маточных труб,


 ТОесть как настоящему животному, сделать стерелизацию?
Вообще-это все общество виновато, что если человек рожает в раннем возрасте, то его начинают осуждать,и тд и тп.
А ведь когда то девченок замуж выдавали с 12 лет, рожали, простите, и ничего. В наше время, восновном, из-за страха быть осужденной-девушки делают оборты, а не потому-что они такие дуры, не готовые к выращиванию Детёнка.

----------


## Morena

> В наше время, восновном, из-за страха быть осужденной-девушки делают оборты, а не потому-что они такие дуры, не готовые к выращиванию Детёнка.


 Не слов просто. Я бы никогда не сделал аборт, плеват ья хотела на всех и вся, на осуждение окружающих и нахлобучки мамы-папы, я никогда не откажусь от собственного ребенка.



> Таблетки? в 17 лет?-многие к генекологу боятся идти, вдруг маме расскажет? особенно в маленьких городах, где все друг друга знают.


 Что значит, а вдруг маме расскажет????
Я бы отказалась от всего мира, но никогда не откажусь от ребенка.

----------


## Morena

> Morena писал(а):	
> перевязка маточных труб,	
> 
> ТОесть как настоящему животному, сделать стерелизацию?


 Да, и еще за решетку лет на 5!

----------


## alexrogan

в газенваген )
Личное дело каждого, имхо

----------


## Slipknot

*Morena*
ЧТо сказать-значит из тебя выйдет замечательная мама. 
Но таких как ты, на самом деле, не много. Значит у тебя такие родители, что тебе наплевать, на то-если бы они были против твоего Ребеночка... Говорит о том, что на самом деле люди скорее всего мягкие и понимающие. Ну или ты такая... ))) упертая и убежденная. 
НО все равно. надо осуждать именно врачей. а не людей. 
*alexrogan*
Угу...-в асвенцен.

----------


## Morena

У меня почти нету никаких отношений с родителями, но все равно, от своего будущего ребенка, неважно когда он будет, через 15 лет или через 5 (упаси Господи!), я никогда не откажусь

----------


## нетуменяника

По закону аборт не убийство. А остальное люди придумали. Думать надо, перед тем как залетать и от кого залетать. Сколько дур себе на этом жизнь поломали. Не попадитесь.

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*Morena*
Не стоит быть столь радикальной... а если девучку изнасиловали, то уж лудше аборт, чем рожать ребёнка, который был зачат в результате насилия...
Или врожденная паталогия, я бы лудше сделала аборт, чем родить больного ребёнка и обрести его на жизнь полную страданий...
Это двусмыссленный вопрос... Да это убийство, и я не поддерживаю тех барышень которым легче сделать аборт, чем предохранятся...
В крайнем случае для рисковых Пастинор выпускают... 
А меё мнения, ведёшь половую жизнь - предохроняйся... сейчас средств полно...

----------


## Katrin

> ведёшь половую жизнь - предохроняйся... сейчас средств полно...


 это точно! 
ВСЕГДА БУДУ ПРОТИВ АБОРТОВ! ЭТО УЖАСНО... ОТОБРАТЬ ЖИЗНЬ...

----------


## Anubis

"Аборт узаконенное детоубийство, а онанизм - геноцид"))) Не надо до абсурда доводить идею сохранения жизни. Вы считаете, что лучше обречь нежеленного ребенека на страдание в сиротском доме? Ведь это тюрьма по сути, кто может вырасти в тюрьме, задумайтесь, г-да "гуманисты"!  Так что на мой взгляд, аборт - необходимое зло. Ничего хорошего в таком явлении нет и уж всяко лучше принять экстренный контрацептив типа Постинора (тоже не особо полезная ддля женского организма штука, но все же) и пр. , это распространенные и общедоступные средства, но ежели уж не получилось  и ребенка вы не хотите - тогда стоит сделать.

----------


## salamandra

На самом деле не считаю аборт самоубийством. Ребенок ещё не родился, у него там даже ничего не сформировалось, он  ещё никто и ничто. Это выход для многих девушек. Конечно, нужно предохраняться, но ведь  случае изнасилования ни один маньяк не одевает презики. Аборт нужен лишь в самых крайних случаях, ведь он очень вредит самой жещине, а иногда вызывает бесплодие

----------


## Lelarna

_Я против абортов. В том числе на ранних сроках. Даже если никто не видит маленького человечка, он же там есть! Он уже живет! И мы не в праве лишать его жизни...

Я не хочу иметь детей, но если передо мной встанет выбор - аборт или роды, я выберу второе. И буду любить его больше жизни, несмотря ни на что... Ведь дети - это счастье..._

----------


## gopa

Рождение это убийство, аборт это убийство, всё убийство....

----------


## salamandra

Незнаю-незнаю, по мне так лучше убить ещё не сформировавшееся существо, чем дать ему жизнь, в которой он будет чужой, и в которой сам начнет постепенно умирать. Мне намного тяжелее слышать о том, как убивают уже родившихся детенышей животных, чем не родившегося человека. И у меня всегда возникает вопрос:"Почему детей не топят, как щенков и котят?" Типа животных убивать нормально, а детей - это большой грех?

----------


## ~Broken Love~

Ну не свое, так чужое убийство. Грех, как сказать... :?

----------


## Betta

я не считаю аборт убийством.Проосто я понимаю, что если ребенок родиться в неподготовленной для этого среде, то для него я думаю это будет хуже, чем вообще не рождаться.К тому же , если женщина пошла на аборт,. то вы подумайте,если б ей не разрешили, как бы она скорее всего относилась к ребенку?Как к бремени?Как к грузу который дан на всю ее жизнь...это будет не желанный ребенок,так зачем он тогда?Он наверняка будет себя чувствовать потерянным и никому не нужным.
Ну вообще это от случая к случаю.Но все равно это не уийство.

----------


## Morena

> К тому же , если женщина пошла на аборт,. то вы подумайте,если б ей не разрешили, как бы она скорее всего относилась к ребенку?Как к бремени?Как к грузу который дан на всю ее жизнь...это будет не желанный ребенок,так зачем он тогда?


 У меня такие вот мадам вызывают только негативные чувства, в моих глазах они ниже плинтуса... Ребенок не виноват, что у мамаши мозгов не хватило предохранятьсяЮ а потом смелости воспитывать....



> Он наверняка будет себя чувствовать потерянным и никому не нужным.


 Да! Но необязательно он вырастет болезненным и слабым. Скорее всего у него будет очень сильный, закаленный характер. Таких людей нельзя сломать. Также , уверена, этот ребенок вырасте и в более менее сознательном возрасте просто порвет отношения с такими родителями. И это правильно. (Сама через такое прошла, знаю о чем говорю  :Frown:  )

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

Лишь телесное.

----------


## kasiwagi

Убийство это или нет - что называется, that's the matter of opinion (хотя, на мой взгляд, человек может считаться человеком, если он родился и родился живым), но всем, кто ратует за запрет абортов, скажу: в общем-то, единственное, что в этом мире по-настоящему принадлежит каждому человеку, - это его тело - вводя уголовную ответственность за искусственное прерывание беременности, вы объявляете тело каждой гражданки РФ государственной собственностью, а точнее передаете его в распоряжение нескольких сотен никогда не рожавших мужиков, сидящих в думе и рассуждающих о нравственности. Тем более бороться с абортами - то же, что с проституцией: необходимость в них будет всегда и никакими запретами их не изжить.

----------


## Betta

> У меня такие вот мадам вызывают только негативные чувства, в моих глазах они ниже плинтуса


 да у меня тоже такие мамаши вызывают негатив, но это же правда жизни и они есть.



> Скорее всего у него будет очень сильный, закаленный характер.


 от случая к случаю.У тебя так получилась, а ведь все бывает гораздо плачевней.
*kasiwagi*
полоностью тебя поддерживаю,особенно про мужиков , сидящих в думе)))

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

А вы знаете,что когда хирург делает аборт,ребенок раскрывает рот в беззвучном крике?Зафиксированный факт.
Вы этих криков не слышите,вам легко говорить...

----------


## Slipknot

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird*
знают, если читают тему от начала) я там подробности аборта выкладывала. 
ребенок все чувствует так же-как и мы с вами всеми... 
это тоже самое-что нам сейчас сделать Сипуку. к сожалению. но это так. но при этом я не против абортов-если они действительно необходимы. маньяк. уродство. все это.. ..

----------


## kasiwagi

> А вы знаете,что когда хирург делает аборт,ребенок раскрывает рот в беззвучном крике?Зафиксированный факт.
> Вы этих криков не слышите,вам легко говорить...


 И что? Вы считаете, что это аргумент (а на ранних стадиях беременности зародыш тоже "кричит"?)? - еще раз повторюсь, что есть плод, которому еще только предстоит стать человеком (и который может им так и не стать), а есть реально существующий человек - женщина (а очень часто - почти девочка), которая должна сама решать, стоит ли ей проходить через это. - Никто здесь не хочет прерывать существование этих нерожденных детей - вопрос в том, как сделать жизнь женщины такой, чтобы аборт никогда не был просто вынужденной мерой.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*kasiwagi*,расстреливать их на хер.Такой вот своеобразный аборт...

----------


## kasiwagi

Сам-то парень?

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*kasiwagi*,да я знаю-знаю,что сам не рожал и вряд ли возможность представится   :Smile:  ,но чего-чего,а этого я не могу принять никак...Можете меня назвать твердолобым и тупым...
Но уж залетела-отвечай,родила-отвечай.А аборт,как говорят некоторые-это противоестественно.Противоестественней гомосексуализма.Вон,видел я не раз,как два кобеля еб*лись,но ни разу не видел,чтобы сука себе щенят выгрызала...

----------


## kasiwagi

А откуда столько жестокости (бессильной жестокости, как у сталинского палача в отставке)? - Если бы представилась возможность спасти гипотетического ребенка от аборта при условии, что ты после его рождения возьмешь его себе и будешь о нем заботится, ты бы пошел на это? (просто у нас любят запрещать и карать, а не что-то делать) Суицид, кстати, - тоже противоестественен (если сравнивать нас с животными), а гомосексуализм.. - думаю, не станешь спорить, что любовь - своего рода болезнь, помешательство, и нет, в общем-то, никакого смысла делить это сумасшествие на естественное и противоестественное.. В конце концов, и животные нередко пожирают своих детенышей (свиньи, например) (это всего лишь опровержение твоих слов про сук и кобелей - мне и в голову не придет уподобить прерывание беременности убийству новорожденного, хотя последнее - безусловно, преступление, но совершаемое достаточно часто (в нашем уголовном кодексе убийство матерью новорожденного ребенка - ст.106 - считается убийством со смягчающими обстоятельствами - почему так - я не знаю, но это лишний раз доказывает, что ты и я (как парни) можем много не знать о мотивах тех или иных женских поступков, а значит, и осуждать их тоже не вправе).

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*kasiwagi*,ээээ...А где ты увидел жестокость,тем более бессильную?
Насчет ребенка-не возьму.Насчет любви-не соглашусь.

----------


## sinbound

Является ли аборт убийством - мне плевать. Но выступления против абортов я не люблю. В этой жизни у нас и так слишком много поводов испытывать чувство вины, совершенно незачем усугублять ситуацию. Рожать или не рожать ребенка - личный выбор женщины, и если она решит делать аборт, никто не вправе ее осуждать.

----------


## kasiwagi

> *kasiwagi*,ээээ...А где ты увидел жестокость,тем более бессильную?


  ну, например, в твоем желании непременно кого-то расстреливать

----------


## kasiwagi

> *kasiwagi*
> Насчет ребенка-не возьму.


  вот видишь

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*kasiwagi*,разве ж это жестокость?  :Big Grin:  Ты мою жестокость еще не знаешь!
Я вижу,но я сказал сразу,что пусть меня считают твердолобым идиотом,но это один из тех нескольких (чтоб все таки не казался идиотом 8) ) случаев,где я без всяких объяснений и четких аргументов обеими руками против.
Читал,кстати,описание аборта у Ремарка в Триумфальной Арке...Не понравилось мне.Звучало очень...бездушно...А я верю,что в еще неродившемся ребенке есть душа!..Характер,воспитание-это все потом,это как придание золотому самородку четкой формы...Бывали случаи не раз-и я сам одному свидетель-когда женщина,однажды сделавшая аборт видела какого то ребенка и каким то образом понимала,что это и есть ее ТОТ самый ребенок.Только заранее:не надо психологии!Психологи сами недоумевали над такими случаями,хотя и пытаются что то объяснить тем,что тетка примеряет на себя какие то идеалы и стереотипы своего ребенка,которого абортнула,и видит их в том ребенке,которого увидела,не своего.Ни фига:тетки в таких случаях как раз таки часто видели не то,о чем думали и мечтали когда либо.
Мать чувствует четче...Даже если она не состоявшаяся по хорошему-то. :wink:

----------


## kasiwagi

> Интересно, если запретить аборты, в каких количествах буду снимать "с вешалок" детей (со сломанными психиками) .


 Страшно подумать - и без того Россия сейчас - один из лидеров по числу детских самоубийств

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Я вот достал фильм про аборты, не выдержал, выключил на 15 минуте, там где рассказывали и показывали, что происходит во время аборта. Жесть!

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*тень*,еще и учеными становятся в основном мужчины...От нечего делать наверное,от отсутствия мозга?
А история,которую ты цитировала-это проблема нашей страны и воспитания,и показывает,что пора власть в стране менять и культурное образование налаживать,а не аборты делать при первой возможности.

----------


## Betta

Вообще это личное дело каждой женщины!Бывают ситуации когда без этого не обойтись...а некоторые "мадам", которые решаются на это с легкостью наверное и хорошо , что у них нет детей

----------


## kotenok_gav

Аборт - это все-таки убийство.
Чужую свободу воли нарушать нельзя. Даже свободу воли нерожденного пока ребенка.

Я читала недавно про одну женщину, которая покончила с собой неделю спустя после аборта, в результате которого умерли близнецы.
Имхо, это правильно. Я не представляю себе, как после такого жить.

----------


## kasiwagi

> Даже свободу воли нерожденного пока ребенка.


 Вы себе это как представляете?

----------


## kotenok_gav

Представляю так. 
У нерожденного ребенка право на жизнь ровно такое же, как у человека спящего или находящегося без сознания. Нельзя ведь убить такого человека, оправдываясь тем, что он все равно ничего не видит, не понимает и не чувствует. Пройдет некоторое время, и он все это сможет делать.
И сможет сам решить, хочет он жить или нет.

----------


## kasiwagi

Человек, чтобы считаться таковым, должен родиться и родиться живым (про это тоже не забывайте).. ваша аналогия со спящим столь же неуместна, как и предыдущее отождествление "свободы воли" и "права на жизнь" (никак не связанные друг с другом понятия)..

----------


## blooddrakon

> нации не нужны хронически больные, дети выросшие в семье алкашей и т.п. если уж так произошло, то будет так, но на будущее делать так может только мать которая думает только о своей совести (типа будут мучать угрызения совести) и более ни о чем.


 Многие ученые , поэты ,писатели и музыканты были выходцами из бедных и неблагополучных семей, и многие дети рожденные в подобных семьях, их воля стремление к лучшему порой может быть настолько влико что они тянутся к солнцу и поднимается с самых низов на самые вершины. Безусловно это как русская рулетка, может нежеланный ребенок у подобной легкомысленной "мадам" станет законченным ублюдком, а может и нет ! Но для этого он сначала должен получить это шанс, получить как раз таки свободу воли и свободу выбора. Убийство аборт или нет , но хуже убийства - отнимать чужое право самостоятельного выбора, а делая аборт мать отнимает право выбора своего ребенка в дальнейшем уничтожает это уже в зачатке. Я считаю что все таки хотя бы один шанс, можно ать каждому.

----------


## Anubis

Ну и что - убийство? Как будто в истории человечества не было ни одного легализованного убийства...сколько погибло  и осталось инвалидами хотя бы в Чечне? И это не зародыши, а молодые здоровые ребята. Сколько людей на дорогах гибнет из-за того что ВАЗовцы делают гробы на колесах, не отвечающие никаким требованиям безопасности? Тоже ведь убийство фактически. А вы тут лицемерный плач устроили про несчатных котят и неродившихся младенцев. Поживите как в вышеописанном примере впятером-всемером в комнатушке 11 квадратов или в сиротском приюте, а потом поговорим)))

А вообще презервативы рулят)))

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Anubis*,чувак,ты мне нравишься! 8) 
Конечно рулят,кто ж спорит?Лично я не плачу.Да,я считаю,что это убийство,а впятером-семером на 11 квадратах-это проблема государства,а не людей,не того,что не сделали аборт...Да только моим мнением все и ограничивается-остальное в сущности не мое дело и в данный момент не моя проблема.У самого подруга буквально на прошлой неделе сказала,что беременна,будет аборт делать...Ну я плечами пожал,предложил денег в долг,еще чего то...И все.Не такой же я радикал то,не молодой поди... 8)

----------


## Artist

Ты считаешь, что предложить ДЕНЕГ В ДОЛГ человеку, который по твоей вине сечас ляжет под нож - не так уж радикально????! Да как ты можешь!  Бедная девочка.

----------


## Cynic

Мне бы хотелось, чтобы меня убили до рождения. Будь я диктатором, запретила бы вообще иметь детей: 
1 - Лицам с маленьким или непостоянным доходом, не имеющим собственное жилище 

2 - Лицам, в чьих семьях были случаи генетически передаваемых заболеваний

3 - Алкоголикам, наркоманам

4 - Агрессивным, психически нестабильным, отставшим в развитии

----------


## Дима_

Если сознание у плода появляется сразу после слияния сперматозоида и яйцеклетки, то этот убитый плод уже больше в этом мире не появится, значит это убийство. Тут писали что важно сколько плоду дней - 1, 100 и .т.д. Какая разница? Плод появляется только 1 раз в этом мире.

----------


## Selbstmord

Безусловно, это убийство. Я презираю тех женщин, кто делает аборт...

----------


## Lelarna

Аборт - это убийство. Но не в этом главная проблема.

Я всегда негативно относилась к абортам и часто задумывалась, смогла бы я убить своего ребенка. Но сложно представить эту ситуацию, сложно оценить реальность положения.
После фильма об аборте, где видно как убивают маленького беззащитного человечка, я точно решила, что никогда не буду делать аборт ни себе, ни кому-либо.

И все-таки, вынашивать ребенка после изнасилования, тащить на себе инвалида, искать пропитания в бедной семье, быть матерью-одиночкой, да еще не дай бог с больными родственниками и пьющим мужем...это все может произойти и перечеркнуть не только твою жизнь. 
А аборт может этого недопустить. Хотя, опять же спорный вопрос - я считаю, что трудности просто так не даются и если суждено человеку их пережить, то ему этого не избежать.

В итоге могу сказать только одно - как люди спорили об этом (так же как и об эвтаназии), так они и будут спорить многие годы, пока человек не утратить любовь, сочувствие, сострадание...Но, думаю, этого никогда не случится, ибо человек без чувст - уже не человек.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Когда то давно одна знакомая сделала аборт-они только поженились и в 18 лет она посчитала что не готова быть мамой.За 10 лет семейной жизни она так и не смогла забеременеть.Понятно что сейчас жалеет о сделаном, но поезд ушел...Так что думайте девочки...

----------


## Lelarna

Об этом раньше надо думать...

----------


## Дима_

Аборт - это "исправление" ошибки, сделанной женщиной. Это следствие, а не причина. Смотреть надо раньше, почему решили аборт сделать. Может быть аборт лучше, чем родившийся человек, который вряд ли будет счастливым...

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Аборт - это "исправление" ошибки, сделанной женщиной. Это следствие, а не причина. Смотреть надо раньше, почему решили аборт сделать. Может быть аборт лучше, чем родившийся человек, который вряд ли будет счастливым...


 Может итак.Тут нет однозначного ответа.

----------

